# coax to speaker wire connection help



## Instal (Apr 8, 2007)

I have a old unpowered sub that I need to connect to a new Denon. The sub out is coax (rca) and the sub is normal spring terminal speaker wire in. Can I just cut a coax wire? I assume the inner conducter would be positive and the outer negative. Is this correct and will it work? Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm no expert, But I think you've got more of a problem than the wire. I think the Denon sub out is a preamp out(low level) while your sub is looking for an amplified signal. I'm afraid you'll need some sort of amplifer between the avr and the sub.


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

koyaan said:


> I'm no expert, But I think you've got more of a problem than the wire. I think the Denon sub out is a preamp out(low level) while your sub is looking for an amplified signal. I'm afraid you'll need some sort of amplifer between the avr and the sub.


Let me explain some more. The Denon assumes your using a POWERED sub with a built in amp. Using an unpowered sub , there'd'd be nothing amplifying the signal. You'd need an amplifer in between to drive th unpowered sub.


----------



## Instal (Apr 8, 2007)

Thanks Koyaan I think you are correct, the sub come swith its own amp, it is a old Sony with the thinnest speaker wire Ive ever seen (28 gua?) with strange Sony proprietory plugs on them. I was hoping that the Denon would be able to replace the Sony amp but I guess not. So now I have to convert a coax to speaker wire then splice on to the Sony speaker wire to connect to the Sony amp. So back to the original question can I simply use the two wires in a coax to splice on to the speaker wire?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Technically there aren’t two “wires” in a coax. One of them is a shield that’s wrapped around the center wire.

Your best bet would be to get something like this. It’s basically speaker wire with RCAs on the ends. Cut off the female end and you’re in business. I guess the only question is, is this sub really worth the trouble?

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

> So back to the original question can I simply use the two wires in a coax to splice on to the speaker wire?


No, it won't work. The spring terminal speaker wire input on the Sony is a "high-level" input, the Denon RCA sub out is a "low-level" output, they are incompatible. 


​


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Mike, it sounds like the amp powering his sub takes a speaker-wire input.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Instal (Apr 8, 2007)

Ok thx, I wasnt sure if a regular RCA audio cable would work. Thanks a bunch guys. Oh and on the why bother question Im am so with you on that but its for a friend and speakers arent in the budget yet.


----------

